# An Angel needs your help.....



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

...........please go to Home and read the story about Angel. This loving girl has had all the bad cards in the deck dealt to her. Rescue is so much more than just finding a home for these beautiful kids - they have to be made whole in body and soul. Angel needs our help so she can continue to bring love to all of us.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sharlin said:


> ...........please go to Home and read the story about Angel. This loving girl has had all the bad cards in the deck dealt to her. Rescue is so much more than just finding a home for these beautiful kids - they have to be made whole in body and soul. Angel needs our help so she can continue to bring love to all of us.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Thank you Steve for posting this. It never ceases to amaze me how many caring people there are on this forum!

Lisa


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My donation is on the way via PayPal~Hang Tough Sweet Angel, We Love You.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

same here..... paypal to the rescue (no pun intended)

beth, moose and angel (my angel!!)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bump........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paypal is on the way to help Angel.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You guys are the best!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I could help this precious girl just don't have the funds right now, been supporting husband and 1 daughter for the last year. I will pray for this little Angel..


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

just the starfish story, saving one at a time.


beth, moose and angel


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> just the starfish story, saving one at a time.
> 
> 
> beth, moose and angel


 
How true!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> Wish I could help this precious girl just don't have the funds right now, been supporting husband and 1 daughter for the last year. I will pray for this little Angel..


Your prayers WILL help more than you know!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bump.........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Done!.........


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I just don't understand some people ..... Sending what I can and also prayers for Angel.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I just received this email from the rescue about angel

"Dear Beth,



Thanks so much for helping Angel. She had her back leg taken off Tuesday morning and is doing OK so far. It really is sad that we couldn't save her leg, but to get her out of pain was the main goal.*She is doing as well as can be expected but still has a fractured pelvis, so that is being watched."

beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel..*

BUmp for beautiful Angel!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel bump.......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We don't have $.....but we can send prayers her way.... Here's hoping everything takes a turn for the better for her.....she deserves it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We don't have $.....but we can send prayers her way.... Here's hoping everything takes a turn for the better for her.....she deserves it!


Thanks Jeremy - from your lips to God's ear I hope.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Thanks Jeremy - from your lips to God's ear I hope.


Well.....my dad's a pastor, so I should have a direct line to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump..*

Bump for Beautiful Angel!!!!

An Angel needs your help..... 



...........please go to 
Home

and read the story about Angel. This loving girl has had all the bad cards in the deck dealt to her. Rescue is so much more than just finding a home for these beautiful kids - they have to be made whole in body and soul. Angel needs our help so she can continue to bring love to all of us.

UPDATE ON ANGEL as of September 20th-- Angel's leg was amputated on 
Tuesday and it was confirmed she has a fractured pelvis. Despite this she is 
doing well. She has been getting up and down with help and going outside a bit. 
She has a long recovery ahead, but so far it is looking promising. What a 
sweetheart and trooper Angel is!


----------

